# Looking for Rhinestone Transfers in Chicagoland/Midwest



## Individual (Feb 21, 2007)

Is there anyone selling rhinestone transfers wholesale in Chicagoland or the midwest?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe... I have a customer in Chicago. I'll see if they are selling transfers.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would suggest putting a post in the referrel section, and I am sure you will get a great response from many in that area,, 
Welcome,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

Individual said:


> Is there anyone selling rhinestone transfers wholesale in Chicagoland or the midwest?


I'm in Lombard (the suburbs of Chicago)...does that help? If so, how can I help you?


----------



## Individual (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone. It was a rush job so I ended up using some old stock, but I will be contacting people so that I know who to call for the next emergency.

Thanks,

Glenn


----------



## She-Tees (Oct 24, 2010)

Try emailing:
[email protected]CustomRhinestonelogos.com

They are in the Chicago area.

Susan


----------

